# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - April 2012



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2012)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Apr 2012)

When you click on the Voice of Jihad English- or Pashto-language sites, you get redirected to http://89.45.248.251/, and lookit what comes up:



The text:


> In 1998, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan promised never to use landmines.  To this day, they use this untargeted method to kill Afghan civilians as well as the invaders.  The media reports that up to 100 Afghans die each month from this un-Islamic tactic.  Prove your honor


And who is associated with http://89.45.248.251/?


> inetnum:         89.45.248.0 - 89.45.255.255
> netname:         ELVSOFT-SRL
> descr:           Elvsoft SRL
> descr:           Str I.G. Duca, Nr 36, B1
> ...



This isn't the first time this has been done - more here from about 2 years ago (almost to the day).

Heh, heh, heh....


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Apr 2012)

One wonders if this'll be more successful than the Taliban's (alleged?) foray into PayPal fundraising - more on that one <a href="http://milnewsca.wordpress.com/2009/12/12/tpw-donations-sought/">here</a>, <a href="http://milnewsca.wordpress.com/2009/12/16/tpw-taliban-paypal-continued/">here</a>, <a href="http://milnewsca.wordpress.com/2009/12/17/tpw-taliban-paypal-official/">here</a> and <a href="http://milnewsca.wordpress.com/2010/01/27/tpw-paypal-site-update/">here</a> ....
<hr />
_Usual caveat:  Don't click on a Taliban web page link if you don't want your information in the hands of a Taliban webmaster.  I don't write this stuff, or support the message - I just share it for people who are interested.  Statements in full attached below._​<hr />
<a href="http://bit.ly/ISRUmc">*The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Financial commission*</a> <em>(page capture - PDF - at Google Docs <a href="http://bit.ly/HTJh9m">here</a>)</em>
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 April 2012 18:06

To begin with, I hope you have best of both worlds. May Allah grant you success here and the Hereafter!

As is known to all, The Islamic country of Afghanistan is currently under the US occupation.

The West invaded Afghanistan to prevent Islamic stability, wipe out the nation’s Islamic and religious values and norms, and to divert the future generation from Islam and to forever subjugate, occupy and secularize Afghan Mujahid nation.

Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, a movement made up of true and loyal sons of this soil, with the help of Allah Almighty and backed by its nation, has declared Jihad in accordance with Quranic commands and teachings against infidel invaders which has been successfully continuing so far this day, Alhamdulillah (praise be to Allah) and is about to reach its victorious finality.

This Islamic land is in the tyrannical grip of the combative infidel enemy, posing the greatest threat to the entire Muslim world.

As a result, in the light of Islamic sharia, all Muslims everywhere are duty-bound to join the Jihad with money and soul.

Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan which stood up with Muslim Ummah’s physical and financial support, are still waging legitimate Jihad single-handedly with mere help from common sincere Islam-loving masses and is in dire need of financial assistance from the Muslim brothers worldwide for its military and non-military expenditures.

What may come as surprise, well worthy of mention, is the fact that  the Jews and Christians in order to prolong and win the prevailing war on the ground, keep raising and collecting funds from their people in every corner of the world and calling on meetings and conferences for the very purpose.

Similarly, the Muslims, too, out of their true spirit of faith are not to forget their Muslim brothers defending and upholding the truth in Afghanistan and extend a helping hand in the form financial aid in the same way as they take part in Jihad physically.

However, what if you were not prepared to fight in the way of Allah, either financially or in soul ? Prophet (sallallu alaihe wa salaam) says in Sahi Muslim "One who died but did not fight in the way of Allah nor did he express any desire or determination for Jihad died the death of a hypocrite."

Thus, save yourself from a greater hardship in the Hereafter and protect yourself against hellfire.

There is no life worth living except the life of the Hereafter and our hereafter depends on our present.

Let us save up for our Hereafter by doing our share of Jihad responding to the call of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and offer our monetary aid and donation to the financial officials of the Islamic Emirate so that it may be used to meet the requirements of the Jihad and Mujahideen fighting the invading forces on the ground in appropriate ways.

In case of any contributions, please contact the financial commission of Afghanistan on the following Email address.

The  financial commission of the Islamic emirate of Afghanistan

0772784374
0798098813
<a href="mailto:financecm.iea@gmail.com">financecm.iea@gmail.com</a>
<a href="mailto:f_commission@yahoo.ocm">f_commission@yahoo.ocm</a><em>  (sic)</em></blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Apr 2012)

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*Screen capture of both statements below (PDF) downloadable at non-terrorist site <a href="http://bit.ly/IN45j0">here</a>*​<hr />
* <a href="http://alemara1.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=16819:mujahideen-attack-invaders-in-kabul-logar-paktia-and-nangarhar-simultaneously&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack invaders in Kabul, Logar, Paktia and Nangarhar simultaneously</a>*


> Zabiahullah Mujahid
> 
> Sunday, 23 Jamadil Awal 1433
> Sunday, 15 April 2012 11:49
> ...


<hr />
* <a href="http://alemara1.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=16823:latest-news-presidential-palace-british-embassy-and-other-strategic-points-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Latest news: Presidential palace, British Embassy and other strategic points under attack</a>*


> Zabihullah Mujahid
> 
> Sunday, 23 Jamadil Awal 1433
> Sunday, 15 April 2012 17:36
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Apr 2012)

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

<a href="http://alemara1.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=16851:kabul-operation-moves-into-its-second-day-as-heavy-fighting-underway&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">*Kabul operation moves into its second day as heavy fighting underway*</a> (screen capture - PDF - downloadable from non-terrorist site <a href="http://bit.ly/HKUz0V">here</a>)
<blockquote>Zabihullah Mujahid
Monday, 24 Jamadil Awal 1433
Monday, 16 April 2012 11:25

KABUL, Apr. 16 – Fresh reports from Kabul point out that the large-scale operation broke out yesterday almost simultaneously in four provinces, Kabul, Logar, Paktia and Nangarhar carried into its second day after 20 hours of fighting as Mujahideen are continuing to deal lethal blows to the so-called ISAF and its puppets, and are putting up strong resistance against the enemy in Kabul and Logar provinces. Zabihullah Mujahid, spokesman for Islamic Emirate, in a telephonic conversation, told Al-Emara that fighting continued to explode in Kabul and Logar provinces with Mujahideen targeting the enemy. He said the heavy fighting was in progress and continued till late night hours and reached its peak at about 3:30 a.m. in Karte Say area of Kabul city and other parts. Mujahid added that the fighting is even deadlier in Poli Alam city, the capital of Logar province in which later last night Mujahideen killed as many as 15 enemy soldiers with a remote-controlled bomb attack besides killing several dozens in direct shooting attacks in both Kabul and Logar provinces. He further said that some of the heroic martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen have laid down their lives reaching the highest ranks of martyrs, but he did not give out information on the exact number of the martyrs. According to eye witnesses multiple weapon sounds, gunfire and explosions were being heard through the night spreading fear and panic across Kabul city, while heavy fighting was still ongoing after 4:00 a.m. and patrol helicopters were hovering overhead and several ambulances were rushing to and from the fighting scene. A doctor, on the condition of anonymity said that the local hospitals were packed with the dead and wounded from the fighting.</blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Apr 2012)

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemara1.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=16869:kabul-battle-ends-after-24-hours-of-unceasing-fighting-more-than-220-nato-puppet-forces-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kabul battle ends after 24 hours of unceasing fighting; more than 220 NATO-puppet forces killed</a> *- <a href="http://bit.ly/HOiHim">Screen capture of full statement at Google Docs</a>
<blockquote>Zabihullah Mujahid
Monday, 24 Jamadil Awal 1433
Monday, 16 April 2012 18:21

KABUL, Apr. 16 - The operation, which unleashed yesterday in Kabul, Logar, Nangarhar and Paktia provinces with martyr attacks and onslaughts on embassies, ISAF main headquarter, the parliament, and other military and government building ended at about 1:00 p.m. after a fighting of 24 hours and was one of the most rigorous and lethal one marking the start of spring offensive.

In the heart of Kabul city, a team of four martyr attackers, Mula Iqbal, and Anas coming from Logar, Hafiz Ismatullah resident of Ghazni, and Hanif from Paktia provinces, headed Mulana Iqbal took up positions close to the Parliament house.

A second six-Martyrdom seeking team including Qari Abd-ur-Rahman coming from Wardag, Engineer Salman and Mula Shahabuddin from Paktia, Ibrahim from Nangarhar, Idrees from Balkh, and Khatab from Ghazni province, headed by Qari Abdurrahman took poison in Shirpur area of Kabul city, whereas a third team of three martyr attackers poisoned in Poli Charkhi were Mula Muzami resident of Zabul, Hafiz Talha from Kunduz, and Zain-ul-Abuddin from Paktia province. Qari Abdurrahman headed this team. The group of 13 martyr attackers of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, almost all at the same time, targeted the so-called ISAF main headquarter, embassies, Parliament house, Presidential Palace, Dar-ul-Aman palace, and other important military and government buildings.

After about 24 hours of extremely lethal fighting with successful onslaughts on these targets involving martyrdom attacks, remote-controlled bomb attacks, direct shooting attacks and other hand grenades attacks killed as many as 93 enemies including US-NATO and their allied troops, local police and soldiers of puppet army, and other foreign diplomats in addition to wounding hundreds of them.

*Jalalabad city:*

A group of 8 martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate consisting of Muhammad Omar, Amir Hamzah, Zarar Ahmad, Khalil, Muhamood, Abid and Ma’az, Mirwais coming from Khost, Logar, Helmand, Zabul, Kunduz, Kandahar and Wardag province of Afghanistan rocked Jalalabad city.

Muhammad Omar, heading the team of five martyr attackers, and Amir Hamzah of Khost, carried a car bomb attack on PRT base, while Ma’az of Khost, heading the team of three, hit Jalalabad Airfield.

After a fighting of four hours and martyrdom attacks hitting PRT and airfield, the 13 combatants of Islamic Emirate managed to take out more than 35 US-NATO invaders and their puppets and wounded several dozens, as well as killing at least 27 US-NATO invaders and their puppets in Jalalabad Airfield and hurting many more.

*Paktia:*

A team of three martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate, headed by Hammad from Ghazni, and other two Tahir of Nangarhar along with Qari Saif-ur-Rahman of Khost province fought the puppets and conducted a remote-controlled car bomb attack, killing some 30 security forces of the puppets and wounding countless.

According to an eyewitness to the scene, more than 30 puppets including high-ranking officers, most of whom succumbing to injuries died in the battlefield were transferred to a heavily-guarded part of the civilian hospital in Gardez city, the capital of Paktia province.

In another report from Paktia province, a US helicopter bombed the house of a puppet officer, flattening his house and injuring a woman.

*Logar:*

In Logar, a team of 6 martyr attackers of Islamic Emirate, headed by Mula Dilawar from Khost, targeted the department of mining and industry, which was the main target, while Mual Ayub from Farah, heading a group of three targeted the US invaders’ PRT base which was the main target of the group.

According to the report form Logar province, the group of nine martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed 29 including 6 American invaders, the remaining killed in the Logar battle were soldiers and police of puppets.

The large-scale operation which simultaneously unleashed at the four provinces of Afghanistan continuing for about 42 nonstop hours, joined by only 30 martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed as many as 220 puppets, US-NATO invaders and their allies and wounded numerous of the enemy soldiers.

The funniest thing is the enemy’s blatant lies that brazenly denied their fatalities, as always, by throwing dust in the eyes of the people worldwide and world media, which is typical of the US-NATO invaders. So it may not come as a surprise. The American occupation enemy and its allies are the most famous for understating their fatalities and exaggerating ours, no doubt they are very good at international lies.

However, the Islamic Emirates ask the world and mainstream media to go and just check only the hospitals in these four provinces, the truth will speak for itself.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------

